

Canada trading freedom for "security" - qubitsam
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/adam-kingsmith/canada-freedom-of-assembly_b_3558454.html

======
Mikeb85
I'm outraged that I can't wear a ski mask during a riot/unlawful assembly...

Seriously though, while this is concerning, our privacy is still protected far
better than places like the US or Singapore, and our political system and
atmosphere is such that we can easily get rid of our politicians or bend them
to our will. We've had quite a few coalition governments, upstart parties that
became the opposition, and Canadians are generally much less attached to
political parties than Americans.

